# scouting cameras



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

just wondering if anyone owns uses a cuddeback excite im going to buy one sounds like the best bang for the buck

i would like to get an infared one i know the flash issue is a debatable topic but i can get two excite cameras for the price of one cuddeback infared, or predator camera anybody have any experience with these cameras and wondering how big of an issue the flash is?


----------

